# cat prayers needed



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi all!

When jax was sick all of your well wishes and prayers helped. I believe in the power of positive energy.

If you have a moment and don't mind me asking one more time for some of that positivity.

A dear friend of mine has had her cat "baby" for so many years, through so many hardships and struggles and lonliness.
Now baby is in emergency from Carbon Monoxide poisoning. 
My friend and her husband weren't home that night, when they came home they found her.
she has kidney problems being examined, respitory problems.
She seems to be better then when she was brought in last night but she isn't out of the woods just yet.

For baby, if you have a chance to give her and my friend strength.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she fully recovers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for baby cat.


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

sad news for Baby. They have given her 48 hours to live and if she doesn't go on her own they have to put her down  
Thank you both for your thoughts and prayers. I appreciate them


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this update and even more so that I missed your original post until now. 

My thoughts and prayers are with Baby and her family. So very sad.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your friends cat but hope she will make a recovery.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Baby to win this fight.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your friend's cat, sending postive wishes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is Baby doing? Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Baby.


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

Update on baby, she seems to be fighting. Although she won't beat this entirely she has some time left with us at least and the vet says she isn't in any pain. They are just letting it go day by day now and spending time with her and giving extra love.
Thanks everyone! I thik once again your prayers and vibes have worked!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Will continue to send prayers her way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keep fighting baby, don't give up. Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Baby.


----------

